# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Video of Rhodie the sea turtle being released back into Samuel's Bay Marine Park

## Rhodesresort

Enjoy!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VrFk5ooPDw

----------


## Bluez

Luv it !!!

----------

